

My Experience with OAuth.io - bapi
http://tommcfarlin.com/oauth-io/

======
felipesabino
This week they open sourced a version of their core, I am curious to see some
real project insight regarding this version as well

[https://twitter.com/OAuth_io/status/360280255358963714](https://twitter.com/OAuth_io/status/360280255358963714)

[https://github.com/oauth-io/oauthd](https://github.com/oauth-io/oauthd)

------
gunshor
I found it easy to use too. Still waiting to see their pricing.

~~~
mehdim
[https://oauth.io/#/pricing](https://oauth.io/#/pricing)

------
saddington
This was great. Neat tool.

